# Transmission leak? Also problems with going into reverse



## Jack Rice (Sep 1, 2019)

So every once and a while I have problems while putting my Cruze into reverse. What will happen is once I go from drive to reverse the car will jolts forwards and backwards then go into reverse. The second problem I’m having is I’ve noticed a leak in the transmission. The fluid is completely black and kinda of has metal specs in it. All add pictures so you can see the leak and the fluid. I’m at 46,800 miles on the car and I bought it with 39,000 on it. If anyone can help think what else is wrong or have any other ideas what it could be, that would be great! My car: Chevy Cruze 2017 LT 1.4l with a turbo
Edit: The transmission is not always leaking like constant fluid so I’m not sure weather it was a past leak or it’s current that is very slow.


----------

